# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Tinguj misteriozë dëgjohen në gjithë botën, shkencëtarët të tensionuar (video)

## Hard

*Tinguj misteriozë dëgjohen në gjithë botën, shkencëtarët të tensionuar (vid*eo)

Tinguj misterioz dëgjohen në shumë vende të ndryshme të botës dhe shkencëtarët tregohen të pamundur për të shpjeguar arsyen, shkakun, qëllimin dhe burimin e këtij tingulli shqetësues e misterioz.
Incidente kanë ndodhur në Kosta Rika, ndërsa dëgjimi i fundit i tingullit misterioz, ndodhi në Ukrainë, në jug të Suedisë, Kanada dhe në veri-lindje të Anglisë. Mijëra banorë në Kosta Rika kanë dëgjuar dhe regjistruar me kamerat e tyre tingullin misteriozë dhe i kanë vënë videot në internet, duke kërkuar përgjigje nga specialistët e fushës, pasi tingulli duket sikur vjen nga qielli, thanë të gjithë ata të cilët dëgjuan ulërimat!
Fenomeni i titullit misterioz ka ngjallur shumë reagime dhe debate të ashpra, pasi askush nuk është në gjendje të shpjegojë prejardhjen e tij. Janë me dhjetëra shtetet të cilat kanë denoncuar fenomenin dhe shkencëtarët e tyre po merren me studimin e tij për të zbuluar misterin që ai fshehë.
Sipas shkencëtarëve nuk është regjistruar ndonjë dukuri e veçantë, si p.sh një tërmet etj, veç regjistrimit të tingullit të çuditshëm.
Torit rreth fenomenit janë të shumta, p.sh për një aeroplan supersonik i teknologjisë së fundit i cili thyen shpejtësinë e tingullit.
Dukuria e fenomenit është se në shumicën e shteteve të cilat e kanë denoncuar atë, deklarojë se ai është më i thekuar gjatë orëve të mëngjesit, ndërsa shkencëtarët akoma nuk mund të japin një shpjegim të saktë rreth tij.
Ndiqni videon që vijon:

----------


## laburist

Tinguj misterioz dëgjohen në shumë vende të ndryshme të botës dhe shkencëtarët tregohen të pamundur për të shpjeguar arsyen, shkakun, qëllimin dhe burimin e këtij tingulli shqetësues e misterioz.
Incidente kanë ndodhur në Kosta Rika, ndërsa dëgjimi i fundit i tingullit misterioz, ndodhi në Ukrainë, në jug të Suedisë, Kanada dhe në veri-lindje të Anglisë. Mijëra banorë në Kosta Rika kanë dëgjuar dhe regjistruar me kamerat e tyre tingullin misteriozë dhe i kanë vënë videot në internet, duke kërkuar përgjigje nga specialistët e fushës, pasi tingulli duket sikur vjen nga qielli, thanë të gjithë ata të cilët dëgjuan ulërimat!
Fenomeni i titullit misterioz ka ngjallur shumë reagime dhe debate të ashpra, pasi askush nuk është në gjendje të shpjegojë prejardhjen e tij. Janë me dhjetëra shtetet të cilat kanë denoncuar fenomenin dhe shkencëtarët e tyre po merren me studimin e tij për të zbuluar misterin që ai fshehë.
Sipas shkencëtarëve nuk është regjistruar ndonjë dukuri e veçantë, si p.sh një tërmet etj, veç regjistrimit të tingullit të çuditshëm.
Torit rreth fenomenit janë të shumta, p.sh për një aeroplan supersonik i teknologjisë së fundit i cili thyen shpejtësinë e tingullit.
Dukuria e fenomenit është se në shumicën e shteteve të cilat e kanë denoncuar atë, deklarojë se ai është më i thekuar gjatë orëve të mëngjesit, ndërsa shkencëtarët akoma nuk mund të japin një shpjegim të saktë rreth tij.
Ndiqni videon që vijon:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ2Zc...ayer_embedded#!

----------


## Darius

U bene disa muaj qe ky fenomen po raportohet intensivisht nga shume vende te botes. Ne disa raste eshte vertetuar qe filmimet kane qene reale por zeri ka qene i shtuar siper, pra fallco. Sipas disa specialisteve te zerit, falsifikatoret kane perdorur te njejten teknike me diapazonet specifike qe perdoren dhe neper filmat horrorr. E megjithate kjo nuk shpjegon raste te tjera ku ka deshmi masive dhe filmime te te njejtes ngjarje nga burime te ndryshme. E kam ndjekur kete ngjarje qe ne fillimet e saj dhe te them te drejten disa nga tingujt jane me te vertete ngjethes. 

Video me e fundit qe pashe dhe qe sdi ca emri t'i ve eshte ajo e rregjistruar ne Irland. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=-17B7tS5bVs

----------


## Darius

Harrova te shtoja qe tingulli ne kete video eshte analizuar nga specialiste te sound it dhe kane konkluduar qe tingulli permban 5 frekuenca te ndryshme qe mund te perkthehet se nuk behet fjale per nje tingull te vetem por 5 te tille te grupuar ne nje.

----------


## Darius

Rasti qe beri news direkt ka qene tingulli i rregjistruar gjate nje ndeshje baseball live. Qe nga ai moment fenomeni u be me publik dhe fatkeqesisht sic e thashe me siper eshte perzjere me falsifikime te ndryshme.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Paj, po e harroj fenomenin si quhet, sepse, kam lexuar dikund, teknologjia ka arritur aq larg, sa disa shtete që e kanë këtë teknologji janë në gjendje që në një shtet të caktuar ta zëmë të shkaktojnë termet, vërshime,.... e kjo e zërit po më duket më e thjeshta. Këtë besoj e bëjnë edhe më lehtë!

----------


## Darius

Jo, ky rast ska te beje me HAARP (ky eshte emri i teknologjise).

----------


## qeveriablu

> teknologjia ka arritur aq larg, sa disa shtete që e kanë këtë teknologji janë në gjendje që në një shtet të caktuar ta zëmë të *shkaktojnë termet, vërshime,*.... e kjo e zërit po më duket më e thjeshta.


A eshte kjo-KJO.

http://youtu.be/uPJ23Mbjk_Q 

Te gjith flasin per "tinguj misterioz" ndersa tipi ne emision na tregon gjera te jashtezakonshme...te pakten per mua !


Makina prodhon Re artificiale dhe ka ze te cuditshem,ndoshta kete ze ndegjojne ??!!....por kur sheh qe keto tinguj "ndegjohen" edhe ne Ukraine,sdi c`te them !!! 

Apo keto tinguj i ndegjojne vetem ata qe i incizojne ?

Le te shpresojme qe Darius-i  te na jep nje shpjegim te denje.Mund te spekuloj dicka per fenomenin por frigohem prej Darius te shkruaj dic  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## 2043

> U bene disa muaj qe ky fenomen po raportohet intensivisht nga shume vende te botes. Ne disa raste eshte vertetuar qe filmimet kane qene reale por zeri ka qene i shtuar siper, pra fallco. Sipas disa specialisteve te zerit, falsifikatoret kane perdorur te njejten teknike me diapazonet specifike qe perdoren dhe neper filmat horrorr. E megjithate kjo nuk shpjegon raste te tjera ku ka deshmi masive dhe filmime te te njejtes ngjarje nga burime te ndryshme. E kam ndjekur kete ngjarje qe ne fillimet e saj dhe te them te drejten disa nga tingujt jane me te vertete ngjethes. 
> 
> Video me e fundit qe pashe dhe qe sdi ca emri t'i ve eshte ajo e rregjistruar ne Irland. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=-17B7tS5bVs


intresante kjo zhurme.
Ne cfare hapesire arrin te degjohet kjo gjeja?
Valle e degjon nje person, nje fshat, nje krahine, apo tere Irlanda.
Kjo te luan menc .

Ne fakt tani qe degjova ne disa video kete gje, pa dashur te bej te mencurin, me krijohet pershtypja se jane tinguj te ndryshem te futur ne rezonance mes tyre

----------


## dardajan

Kur  kam  qene  i vogel rreth 12-14 vjeç  me  ka  rastisur  te  qendroj  poshte  telave  te  tensionit  te  larte, dhe  kam  degjuar  nje  si  gumezhim  bletesh,  pash  perqark  dhe  skish asnje tufe  bletesh  ne  emigrim, keshtu  qe  u bera  kurioz  te  gjeja  burimin  e  kesaj  gumezhime.  Pas  disa  eksperimenteve  te  vogla  duke  levizur  nga  pozicioni  fillestar arrita  te  kutoj  se  ishin  telat  e tensionit  te  larte qe  benin  ate  zhurme,  epse  degjohej  me  shume  kur ishe  poshte  telave.

Ne 6  vidio  qe  pash  une ne  internet 3  prej  tyre   ishin  filmuar  pikerisht  poshte  ose  afer  telave  te  tensionit  te  larte.

Mbase  edhe  te  tjerat  kane  afer  nje  burim  te  tille por  nuk  e kane  filmuar,  ose  ne  rastet  e  filmimit  ne  pyll, apo  neper  vende ku  ka  jehone,  tensioni  larte, apo  nje  burim  i  tille  mund  te  jete  edhe  me larg se  vendi  i filmimit   por  vjen  tek  ty  per  efekt  jehone.

----------


## Boy

Cuditerisht, te gjithe keto tingujt regjistrohen ne vende te pa frekuentuara, ne menyre qe nuk mund te shohesh reagimin e njerezve qe jane te jashtem ne lidhje me videon. Me duken mbeturina!

----------


## Darius

Jo te gjitha. Ka nga ato qe jane rregjistruar ne prani te shume njerezve. Mjafton te kerkoni ne youtube dhe kushtojini vemendje sidomos komenteve pasi ka nga ata qe sqarojne nese ka mundesi te jete fallco ose jo. Lista eshte e gjate por interesante. Mos u nxitoni te dilni ne konkluzione pa u informuar mire me pare.

----------


## EuroStar1

Ka ndonje mendim peciptazi se cfar mund te jete apo nga se shkaktohet ?

----------


## Darius

Me e fundit eshte rregjistruar ne Vancouver dhe transmetuar dhe nga stacionet televizive lokale.

----------


## Maqellarjot

Keshilloj te shikoni kete vidoen.  Folesi mund te dukt pak si jo "serioz" fillimisht, ne fakt te kujon personazhin e  " Woody Harrilson "ne filmin 2012, por ju siguroj qe eshte nje kendveshtrim interesant.  Ne me te pakten ai "vertetn" se Tingujt nuk jane Falso!!!  Klikoni ne "adresat" e ndryshme qe ai rekomandon ne (drop-down).  Shikim te Kendshem :shkelje syri: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=...ture=endscreen

----------


## Meriamun

> U bene disa muaj qe ky fenomen po raportohet intensivisht nga shume vende te botes. Ne disa raste eshte vertetuar qe filmimet kane qene reale por zeri ka qene i shtuar siper, pra fallco. Sipas disa specialisteve te zerit, falsifikatoret kane perdorur te njejten teknike me diapazonet specifike qe perdoren dhe neper filmat horrorr. E megjithate kjo nuk shpjegon raste te tjera ku ka deshmi masive dhe filmime te te njejtes ngjarje nga burime te ndryshme. E kam ndjekur kete ngjarje qe ne fillimet e saj dhe te them te drejten disa nga tingujt jane me te vertete ngjethes. 
> 
> Video me e fundit qe pashe dhe qe sdi ca emri t'i ve eshte ajo e rregjistruar ne Irland. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=-17B7tS5bVs


Kjo duket qe eshte fallco sepse po ta vesh re kur personi qe ka bere incizimin ul kameren poshte zeri behet me i mprehte dhe me i theksuar ndersa kur e ngren larte zeri dobesohet. Pra kemi te bejme me nje objekt, nje dicka qe leshon kete tingull dhe qe eshte poshte kendit qe incizuesi po vepron.

----------


## Darius

Kjo nuk eshte fallco sepse eshte rregjistruar nga disa persona te ndryshem, ne ambjente jashte dhe nga pozicione te ndryshme. Video qe solla eshte vetem njera prej tyre.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Per mendimin tim nuk jane gje tjeter vecse "tests" te lradve qe kane montuar andej kendej neper qytete per shperndarjen e turmave. Nuk eshte ndonje mister i madh... teknologjia ka ekzistuar prej kohesh :|  Shitet madje

http://www.lradx.com/site/

----------


## Maqellarjot

Degjoni me vemendje folesin ne videon e meposhteme,  Gjoja Rrufeja ka shkaktuar tingullin...???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-Rh1...eature=related

I njejti tingull degjohet edhe ne videon e meposhte, rregjistruar ne nje ambjet tjeter...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuJD4...eature=related

----------


## master2006

Pershendetje,

mbase darius do te mund te na shpjegonte dicka edhe rreth kesaj videoje qe u postua sot ne disa media elektronike te Kosoves. Incizimi eshte bere ne Prishtine mbreme me 27.02.2012

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...v=Evk-m7JC3L0#!


*Burimi*

----------

